# APC Black UPS making continuous Click sound on Power Failure !



## ithehappy (May 9, 2011)

Its the Black 1.1 KVA one. When power failure occurs it's making continuous Click sound till the power restores. I don't know if I am clear with the word click, but it's the same small click sound when you turn on the board switch where the UPS is plugged, not the UPS switch. Also an Amber colored light is blinking with every click sound from the replace battery light signal, the light is fade though. The Green On Line light is steady however. I have inverter installed, so when power failure happens the UPS runs on Inverter back up. Is that the reason of this weird sound? Is it harmful for the UPS? One more thing, with every Click sound the light of my room also blinks.

Please help me outta this. I don't like this sound at all. I am getting scared.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## gagan007 (May 9, 2011)

This click sound comes when the UPS tried to stabilize the voltage. It is normal sound when you use voltage stabilizers too (for refrigerators generally). Don't worry it is working fine.


----------



## modder (May 9, 2011)

Hey ithehapp, please go through this (try each setting, low volt. sensitivity/etc):

Voltage Sensitivity Adjustment
*www.apcmedia.com/salestools/JGNY-8FFB56_R0_EN.pdf

But I think the inverter is behind this. If you can, post the specs for the inverter especially voltage/output freq., sq. wave/modified sq. wave/sine wave/etc.

Is this 'tick-tick' happening only when running on inverter input?


----------



## funkysourav (May 9, 2011)

Modder is spot on
i think when the power failure occurs, you get your backup power from inverter right?
APC UPSes are designed to only accept Sine Wave Power, when the Inverter tries to feed it Digital/Simulated sine wave power, it tries to uplink the power to a sine wave and thus the continuous clicking/chugging sound

Dont worry its a known issue with APC UPS and Non SineWave input power
if possible, disconnect UPS from Inverter as soon as  Power Failure 
or create a Raw Power Line from the mains which isn't connected to the Inverter


----------



## ithehappy (May 9, 2011)

gagan007 said:


> This click sound comes when the UPS tried to stabilize the voltage. It is normal sound when you use voltage stabilizers too (for refrigerators generally). Don't worry it is working fine.


Thanks mate.


modder said:


> But I think the inverter is behind this. If you can, post the specs for the inverter especially voltage/output freq., sq. wave/modified sq. wave/sine wave/etc.
> 
> *Is this 'tick-tick' happening only when running on inverter input?*


Yes, only when running on inverter input.


funkysourav said:


> Modder is spot on
> i think when the power failure occurs, *you get your backup power from inverter right?*
> APC UPSes are designed to only accept Sine Wave Power, when the Inverter tries to feed it Digital/Simulated sine wave power, it tries to uplink the power to a sine wave and thus the continuous clicking/chugging sound
> 
> ...


Yea, right. It's not possible for me to disconnect the inverter to PC line. But I think from now on I will turn the UPS board switch OFF and let it run at it's Backup, in that way I don't have to hear that weird sound at least.

Thanks for your responses guys.


----------



## asingh (May 9, 2011)

Try not to run the UPS of the inverter. You will mess it up. The click click are the relays inside the UPS.


----------



## modder (May 9, 2011)

@ithehappy
you should seriously consider this, even if its not possible :



			
				funkysourav said:
			
		

> create a Raw Power Line from the mains which isn't connected to the Inverter


----------



## ithehappy (May 10, 2011)

Yea guys. But it's not possible for me to create a raw line from main. But I've decided that I'll let the UPS to go to Backup mode when Power failure will occur, then I'll turn the PC off. That's better I guess. There will be no problem if everything is OFF 

BTW- The Battery is Exide 800W one with Luminous inverter. I'll try to upload the specs if I find it.

Today a strange thing happened. Power failed, again, I instantly turned off the UPS board switch to let it work in Backup mode and also to don't let my inverter to control the PC and UPS but after 5-6 seconds while PC got turned off with continuous beep sound from the UPS, which I guess is the low battery sound warning. I haven't used any Backup from my UPS which could cause discharge of battery. Now I am giving it a 6 hours charge again. Lets see what happens next, BUT today's incident was definitely weird.


----------



## kingofleo (Nov 16, 2011)

I got the same problem too ! !

I have a computer with APC 1.1KV UPS

And i recently bought an inverter to backup my computer too

The inverter is LUMINOUS SineWave 1.5 KV model.


Whenever the current swithes to inverter my UPS stars tiking as U said !
And the UPS  SHUTS DOWN when it looses its BAKUP !


This is really annoying !
I was advised to connnect my Computer without the UPS.
And it works well that way.

But I am still worried about why this is happening.
I feel Luminous SineWave isn't good enough 4 the UPS !

How do I find that ?


----------



## d6bmg (Nov 16, 2011)

kingofleo said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...



One request. Please don't bump like this in any old thread. Create a new thread for your problem. 


@admin: this is not the first time I'm seeing this today. In another thread, Tenida posted same message which I'm doing now in this thread. So, an auto-locking feature would be of great help.


----------



## kingofleo (Nov 19, 2011)

@d6bmp: actually i don't want to bump on this post.

so u better read my post well.

I post this here because my problem was exactly identical, and I am close to finding a solution.
And thus could find a solution to this thread overall.

The Problem is Between Luminious Inverter(SineWave) and an APC UPS.

Need to find whats wrong.
My latest finding is that Luminous Sinewave is not good sine wave for the UPS.

They say its a Digital Sine wave unlike, the Pure SineWave that APC Inverters ! !


----------



## Tech123 (May 17, 2012)

kingofleo said:


> @d6bmp: actually i don't want to bump on this post.
> 
> so u better read my post well.
> 
> ...




I am having this same problem with my Sukam inverter ( also called Home ups ) and Microtek UPS . what can I do , it seems that the cycles are not matching, I cannot connect PC directly to Inverter because PC reboots, when Inverter goes into Back up mode.Please help


----------



## bajaj151 (May 18, 2012)

I have Microtek 850EB Inverter..When I directly connect the PC with Inverter, PC does not reboot when power goes off...

But afaik..it's not safe to connect directly to inverter..That's why I am using UPS in between...But now after adding graphics card, UPS can't able to take load.

Now, I am searching new UPS for my system.
APC ups do have problems when connected to inverter....


----------



## Tech123 (May 20, 2012)

Hi bajaj Please mention your mictotek model and tell me if there is a switch at the back by which you can select the working voltage range,


----------



## bajaj151 (May 20, 2012)

Microtek 850EB

Yes, there is a switch at the back..



Asked Microtek (via email) regarding the same.
And they replied : You can connect computer directly with Inverter but input range shall then be selected on *180-260v* range....


----------

